# The Official Lost Worship Thread



## Tripel (Mar 5, 2009)

Are there any other Losties out there? 

Every season seems to have that special episode that really captures the audience. Two years ago it was the finale, which ended with Jack's famous line, "We have to go back!". Last year it was "The Constant" when Desmond finally communicated with Penny. 
I think last night was one of those episodes. Sawyer might be my favorite character, so it was great to have an episode focus on him. And it answered a lot of questions along the way!


----------



## Honor (Mar 5, 2009)

I missed it  do you know where I can watch it on the web?


----------



## Tripel (Mar 5, 2009)

Honor said:


> I missed it  do you know where I can watch it on the web?



You can watch it on abc.com


----------



## Honor (Mar 5, 2009)

ur the bomb... thanks


----------



## Beoga (Mar 5, 2009)

I am a Lost addict! I thought last nights episode was alright, nothing special. However, I got the feeling walking away that last night's episode revealed alot. I may have to go back and watch it. Maybe I was expecting more because of the previews over the past week.
I am upset that we have to wait two weeks for the next episode.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 5, 2009)

I watch LOST too! I've enjoyed this season since they seem to be answering some perplexing questions, while they create new ones, unfortunately.
It's definitely and entertaining show!


----------



## speric (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought last night's episode was great. The fact that they are "lost in time" is fascinating.

This season has been solid so far, not a "bad" episode yet.


----------



## mvdm (Mar 5, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks Ben is the most riveting character on the show?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope. Ben keeps us on our toes. Have to love Sawyer's quips though. Jack is annoying; if he wasn't so pivotal....well, on that island, anything can happen. Hurley...who can't help but to love Hurley? Kate and Juliet have issues, but they both can handle their guns well. Locke gets on my nerves badly; he so wants to be "the man", but like Jack, he's a whiner.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 5, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Nope. Ben keeps us on our toes. Have to love Sawyer's quips though. Jack is annoying; if he wasn't so pivotal....well, on that island, anything can happen. Hurley...who can't help but to love Hurley? Kate and Juliet have issues, but they both can handle their guns well. Locke gets on my nerves badly; he so wants to be "the man", but like Jack, he's a whiner.



Hmmm I wonder if I could insert PB names into that paragraph without getting banned...


----------



## Tripel (Mar 5, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Jack is annoying; if he wasn't so pivotal....well, on that island, anything can happen



Through the first few seasons I was a major fan of Jack, viewing him as the hero of Lost. In the last season I turned on him--I don't know if the show's creators are trying to make that happen or not. He seems like more of a jerk now. All the while I have grown to like Sawyer more and more. 

By the way, this is an excellent review of last night's episode. It's lengthy, but has some really good observations on what has transpired to this point.

EW: Lost recap


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 5, 2009)

Tripel said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Jack is annoying; if he wasn't so pivotal....well, on that island, anything can happen
> ...



Ditto here. This situation is definitely showing the "real man" inside these two.

-----Added 3/5/2009 at 03:08:37 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Ben keeps us on our toes. Have to love Sawyer's quips though. Jack is annoying; if he wasn't so pivotal....well, on that island, anything can happen. Hurley...who can't help but to love Hurley? Kate and Juliet have issues, but they both can handle their guns well. Locke gets on my nerves badly; he so wants to be "the man", but like Jack, he's a whiner.
> ...



*wonders if she falls under "handles a gun well" or "annoying"*


----------



## Beoga (Mar 5, 2009)

mvdm said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Ben is the most riveting character on the show?



This season Ben has become my favorite character. Faraday has been tugging on my heart strings this season too. He might be number two on my list. Ben is so mysterious and has that subtle humour thing going on.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 5, 2009)

I want to see more of the statue!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2009)

The Lost Podcast With Jay & Jack


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 26, 2009)

Who really thinks Little Ben is dead?

(I don't)


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

I wish he were, but there's no way.


----------



## jlynn (Mar 26, 2009)

I absolutely love Lost!!! Jack is my favorite character. I thought the episode last night was incredible. Little Ben can't have died because that would obviously mean that the older Ben will cease to exist. There is too much left of the show and he is too popular of a character to take him out. Not to mention, one of the best actors on the show. I was also thinking that there is only one season left and this one is winding down, so everything has to be worked out somehow. I think little Ben is still alive. I was shocked that Sayid shot him. Does anyone think that Juliet and Sawyer will stay together? Kate is back and it seems plain to me that she and Sawyer are still interested in each other. Maybe that's just me that thinks so?. However, Sawyer is in love with Juliet... I have liked seeing Kate and Jack together. However, their relationship doesn't seem very exciting. Maybe I'm rethinking the Kate and Jack thing...I don't know. I was wondering today when we will see Jin and Sun reunite. It could be bad news for Sun as the Dharma Initiative is highly suspicious of anyone who isn't of them. I don't want to wait two weeks to see Lost again!!!!!!!!!  How's that for whining?


----------



## Beoga (Mar 26, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Who really thinks Little Ben is dead?
> 
> (I don't)



Not me!


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

jlynn said:


> I absolutely love Lost!!! Jack is my favorite character.



Interesting. I was about to say, "I hope young Ben stays dead, and I hope Jack joins him", but then I thought that was a bit harsh.

I REALLY don't like Jack. Or Kate. Used to in the first 2 seasons, but no more.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree, Ben can't be dead, but then again, this is Lost and John Locke was dead as well and the island has those rejuvenating powers.

On another topic, I realize that Lost is full of New Age thinking but did anyone catch the title of the book that young Ben gave to Sayid??
Carlos Castenada's _A Separate Reality_. Man, these writers are really opening the New Age propaganda flood gates now! What next? Will Oprah find herself on the show promoting _The Secret_? Will Shirley Maclaine make a guest appearance???


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think Young Ben is dead, but I think he's wounded, and then Richard finds him and takes him to The Others' camp and heals him. Or something like that.


I'm actually kind of losing interesting in LOST. It was a brilliant show for the first three or so seasons, but the new storyline is kind of jumping around. Although the writers try to connect everything, some things still seem a little too random.

I still like LOST, it's just not as good as it used to be, In my humble opinion


----------



## jlynn (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anyone wondered where Claire is?? What happened to her? I have been wondering this for awhile. Now, a lot of people seem to dislike Jack, but I still see likability in him. I'm going to become a bit unpopular when I voice my opinion of not liking Sawyer very much. It seems that I'm in the minority.


----------



## sastark (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Who really thinks Little Ben is dead?
> 
> (I don't)



Yes and no. He is dead but he will "come back to life" as people on the Island have a tendency to do (think Locke). When the Others (the Hostiles) see that he has come back to life, they will make him their leader. Sayyid, in trying to change the future, confirmed it.

That's my , at least.

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 11:58:51 EST-----



jlynn said:


> Has anyone wondered where Claire is?? What happened to her? I have been wondering this for awhile. Now, a lot of people seem to dislike Jack, but I still see likability in him. I'm going to become a bit unpopular when I voice my opinion of not liking Sawyer very much. It seems that I'm in the minority.



Sawyer does have the best one-liners and nicknames for people, though.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 27, 2009)

What's Lost? 

I know (I think) that it's about a plane crash. This sounds different...


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 27, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> What's Lost?
> 
> I know (I think) that it's about a plane crash. This sounds different...






It is the same show, they just completely changed the storyline. I think the show is in it's 5th season now...? So there's been a lot of change from the original plot.


----------

